
Ask HN: How important is linkedin and other social networks for recruiters? - FullMetalBitch
I am scared of social networks, I don&#x27;t trust any of them but recently I atended a conference and some HR people gave an huge importance to Linkedin, how much does someone without an account miss? Are recruiters going to worry that I have no presence in them? Am I going to be asked about it?<p>Is it worth to sacrificy privacy to get a job? I guess that last question is up to each one.
======
zerotolerance
Having a presence on SM is critical if you're in a phase of your career where
you will benefit from being "discovered" by recruiters. Those tools help
recruiters and sales people scale. But more importantly having a presence on
SM does not require a privacy sacrifice. The sacrifice comes from a thousand
microchoices in what you share. Follow 4 steps to get the primary benefit:

1\. Sign up. 2\. Post a CV/resume. 3\. Configure notifications to push email
or SMS. 4\. Then log out

If you don't "claim" your online identity, you risk having it claimed by
someone else.

------
babyArte
It is very easy to reach people in b2b with Linkedin, also for hiring just in
my case it's been 2 jobs i've gotten by connecting on linkedin.

